# Private Maths Tutor wanted



## lisalovestakethat (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello,

This is my first visit to the forum. I am hoping somebody will be able to help me 

Does anybody know of a private maths tutor in the Larnaca area. They need to be able to train me at GCSE level and find somewhere where i can sit the exam. I need to re take my maths GCSE before i leave Cyprus next September.

I am a mature student and am wanting to train as a teacher when i leave, in order to do this i MUST have a GCSE grade c or above in maths. This will be my 4th attempt at maths GCSE, i am going to get it this time hahahaha!

Please help!


----------



## Garry Moloney (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm in the Larnaka area and maybe able to help. I'm not a maths tutor but did study to A level standard and a bit beyond with some special modules when I was studying engineering. I've recently been helping my 14 year god daughter without a problem. Before I can commit to helping you can you please send me some examples of what level GCSE is these days. Old test papers would be fine. I'll take a look and see if I can help. Do you have any tutorials or teaching notes that I could look through. There's a good chance I've forgoten some or all of what you need to learn but with some teaching notes I could probably get back up to speed.
Regards.
Garry.
Please excuse spelling and grammer mistakes. Maths was my strong subject not English!!


----------

